# CI Shower tray problem



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

over the last coupe of year's i've seen many posts about cracked shower tray's and smugly thought not a problem, now it is,!! van is 13 years old ci had a couple of leak's and tracked it down to crack's around the raised squares in the tray , for a temporary fix tried drilling a small hole and injecting silicon under the damaged section , what a disaster three damaged squares lifted clear of the base .
on a previous post i'd seen what i thought of as a good idea not the one about a replacement stainless steel tray or the spray on cover, though that looked good, someone had suggested using the rubberoid flooring that they use in wet room's altro or some such though a search doesn't give anything usefull i didn't know if anyone has experience of this got 8 day's till we're away again and a 2ft hole where my shower tray should be !!!!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Try These people

linky dink


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Usefull looking site neil
Put it in my usefull info book.
Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just to let the O/P know that I've moved this topic to the correct forum and changed the title in order to improve the response.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have look at >>>shower tray<<<


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Or here

linky dink


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the Speedliner links chaps, that is one to remember. I have had to replace two shower bases, that would have saved all the bother. I will know if it happens again, Alan.


----------

